# Moving to Sharm



## pole_mistress

Hello everyone
Im hoping to move to Sharm have been 13 times over the past 5yrs on holiday. I particularly like Nabq Bay, can anyone recommend a complex with british holidaymakers/owners and have a rough idea of how much a 2 bed fairly new build would be.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sam

Hi Pole_Mistress,

Nabq is my favourite part of Sharm too 

There are three resorts I would recommend for finding other Brits, firstly Sharm Bride and Sierra. Majority of owners on both are British, and there are plenty in permanent residence too. Also both are an easy walk to shops etc and the Union Jack (British bar). The third resort would be Sharm Residence, plenty of Brits and good value 2 bed apartments to rent, but it's in the back so not such an easy walk to places, but fine if you will get a car.

For a two bed apartment you should look at paying 4000-4500 EGP. You may find rent prices now cheaper, like around 3500 EGP, but it all depends on the owner as some have dropped their rates and others haven't.

Just message me if you need any more specific info 

Sam


----------



## pole_mistress

Hi Sam
Im looking to buy instead of renting have you any idea how much it would be to buy outright? Im also looking at Hadaba, have stayed in the reef oasis beach resort and like the area as well
thanks


Sam said:


> Hi Pole_Mistress,
> 
> Nabq is my favourite part of Sharm too
> 
> There are three resorts I would recommend for finding other Brits, firstly Sharm Bride and Sierra. Majority of owners on both are British, and there are plenty in permanent residence too. Also both are an easy walk to shops etc and the Union Jack (British bar). The third resort would be Sharm Residence, plenty of Brits and good value 2 bed apartments to rent, but it's in the back so not such an easy walk to places, but fine if you will get a car.
> 
> For a two bed apartment you should look at paying 4000-4500 EGP. You may find rent prices now cheaper, like around 3500 EGP, but it all depends on the owner as some have dropped their rates and others haven't.
> 
> Just message me if you need any more specific info
> 
> Sam


----------



## Sam

pole_mistress said:


> Hi Sam
> Im looking to buy instead of renting have you any idea how much it would be to buy outright? Im also looking at Hadaba, have stayed in the reef oasis beach resort and like the area as well
> thanks


Prices can range from 400-800,000 EGP depending entirely on where and what you want.

Hadaba is more of a residential area. Not my cup of tea, I prefer resorts. I like the AquaPark area and love Makani, but more than that you'd be better off finding out from someone who actually stays down that end. I lived in Hadaba for one month only over 4 years ago, things changed!!!!! Lol.


----------



## pole_mistress

Thanks for that rough price idea Sam, its well below my spending limit (divorce settlement ). Im heading out to Sharm in a few weeks, will probably head into naama bay to look in the estate agents to see what the prices are like for a smallish villa just to see if I could afford one instead of an apartment.


Sam said:


> Prices can range from 400-800,000 EGP depending entirely on where and what you want.
> 
> Hadaba is more of a residential area. Not my cup of tea, I prefer resorts. I like the AquaPark area and love Makani, but more than that you'd be better off finding out from someone who actually stays down that end. I lived in Hadaba for one month only over 4 years ago, things changed!!!!! Lol.


----------



## samui13

Hi there, If you get there and you like Sierra in Nabq, I know someone who has a top floor two bedroom apartment completed and ready for sale. Its not off plan which is the nice thing and the apartment has stunning views. If you are interested let me know and I will pass on his details to you.

Lou


----------



## pole_mistress

Thanks for getting back to me Lou, ill keep it in mind. Im also hoping to look at villas in Hadaba as well


----------



## mamasue

Just a suggestion.....
Rent for a year before you buy! Living in Egypt is totally different to being on vacation!
I decided to rent for a year before I bought.... after a year I decided I didn't want to buy!
I lived and worked in Egypt for over 4 years, and happily rented.... kept my money at home in the UK, and was very happy I did!!

Everyone thinks they want to stay in Egypt forever..... but few do!!


----------



## hurghadapat

mamasue said:


> Just a suggestion.....
> Rent for a year before you buy! Living in Egypt is totally different to being on vacation!
> I decided to rent for a year before I bought.... after a year I decided I didn't want to buy!
> I lived and worked in Egypt for over 4 years, and happily rented.... kept my money at home in the UK, and was very happy I did!!
> 
> Everyone thinks they want to stay in Egypt forever..... but few do!!


:clap2::clap2: very good advice indeed especially now the country is in a state of turmoil.....I also lived there for quite a few years and believe me it's the last place i would think of investing money in...rent then you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Horus

pole_mistress said:


> Hello everyone
> Im hoping to move to Sharm have been 13 times over the past 5yrs on holiday. I particularly like Nabq Bay, can anyone recommend a complex with british holidaymakers/owners and have a rough idea of how much a 2 bed fairly new build would be.
> Thanks in advance


Stay away from Nabq Bay, it's turned into Beirut and esp stay away from the Sierra Resort in Nabq Bay it's plagued with problems and there are wild dogs that run loose on the night

Here is all the photographic evidence you need

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ightmare-called-nabq-bay-sharm-el-sheikh.html*

If your looking for a 2 bed choose somewhere residential close to Old Sharm or Hadaba, 2 bed no more than 3000 LE per month

It's a renters and buyer's market at the moment, but if you want Nabq Bay rated and Sierra Resort, Nabq Bay rated look no further than the photos


----------



## pole_mistress

Hi Horus
Was that situation not something to do with the revolution. I have been at an egyptian friends apartment in sierra last July and the place looked ok to me


Horus said:


> Stay away from Nabq Bay, it's turned into Beirut and esp stay away from the Sierra Resort in Nabq Bay it's plagued with problems and there are wild dogs that run loose on the night
> 
> Here is all the photographic evidence you need
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ightmare-called-nabq-bay-sharm-el-sheikh.html*
> 
> If your looking for a 2 bed choose somewhere residential close to Old Sharm or Hadaba, 2 bed no more than 3000 LE per month
> 
> It's a renters and buyer's market at the moment, but if you want Nabq Bay rated and Sierra Resort, Nabq Bay rated look no further than the photos


----------



## pole_mistress

Horus ive sent you a PM


----------



## Oldbird

My husband and I are moving to Sharm Bride on 1st July (although coming out on 24th). We visited Sierra as it was recommended by a friend but what a disappointment. Outside of resort not bad but the rest of it was like a building site. We understand the part completed hotel at the front has been sold 3 times so wonder if the owners are in some financial difficulties. There are also always problems with power and water supplies from what i've been told. Sharm Residence very nice but like a previous poster has said a bit away from it all.


----------



## Horus

Oldbird said:


> My husband and I are moving to Sharm Bride on 1st July (although coming out on 24th). We visited Sierra as it was recommended by a friend but what a disappointment. Outside of resort not bad but the rest of it was like a building site. We understand the part completed hotel at the front has been sold 3 times so wonder if the owners are in some financial difficulties. There are also always problems with power and water supplies from what i've been told. Sharm Residence very nice but like a previous poster has said a bit away from it all.


Your best staying away from Nabq, its gone down hill just look at the photos

YES constant issues at Sierra I was at the control room EVERY DAY with internet issues, electric issues, brown water coming out the taps and they were surly and rude, sleeping on a filthy stained mattress and would say WHAT DO YOU WANT NOW

One of the main security (older fat guy, bald) used to try and sell me drugs he is no longer there - sacked

They water the gardens with sewage water and it encourages legions of flies, the little water they do use on the garden is salty and kills the plants, the covers of the sun loungers are torn and there is a so called "prostitute" who lives on the complex and I was offered her wares, the apartments have wires everywhere - inside and outside - I realise its Egypt but i dont have it where I am now

Sharm Bride full of Russian prostitutes - if you can stand the noise of the Jive Bar and the Union Jack - fine - but its selection of tatty shops and Supermarket 5 with inflated prices will leave you wanting to run from the place screaming

Nabq and Sierra and tired and run down and has its council block style apartments gasping and reaching out for buyers and like a forgotten ghost town and failed project, 

I had never seen much work going on - the only thing I noticed (as in the photos) was the make shift worker shanty town that has the powerful stench of hashish billowing from the very orifice they like to call a resort


----------



## Oldbird

Sorry Horus - have to disagree with some of your points. Sharm (especially Nabq area) is an up and coming area - have it on good authority that a Disney style park is to be built in the future at the top end by Paradise.
People reading your posts will get the wrong idea about the area - if you really have a downer on Sharm then why are you still resident??
We have done over a years research on where to live in Sharm/Egypt and have made lots of friends on the way (both Egyptian and English) and some of our friends are quite influential in the area.
We are aware Sharm has its problems but hey lets give it a try. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. If we find that in 6 months, year whatever that it is not the life we thought it'd be then we will relocate - we will not whinge like you seem to do on a constant basis!!


----------



## pole_mistress

Oh god, now the seed of doubt has been planted in my mind and I dont really know what to do now


----------



## Horus

pole_mistress said:


> Oh god, now the seed of doubt has been planted in my mind and I dont really know what to do now


1. Let me make it clear; I love Egypt and I love Sharm
2. This is my home for the rest of my life
3. Nabq has gone downhill and is like a ghost town

Simply look at the photos in this thread and decide for yourself

My final words are "Come to Egypt - and come to Sharm - but AVOID Nabq

There are far nicer places in Sharm to live and visit

As far as I am concerned Sharm is the best place on Earth - and I have worked in the travel trade and been all over the world

*LOOK AT THIS THE PHOTOS IN THIS THREAD AND SIMPLY DECIDE FOR YOURSELF LINK BELOW*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ightmare-called-nabq-bay-sharm-el-sheikh.html


----------



## MaidenScotland

There is no good authority ..... There was a revolution and things change each day.


----------



## samui13

Well I am going back to Nabq in July and will judge for myself.

Friends who have been visiting Nabq since it was a desert went three weeks ago and still loved Nabq. I guess its Horus that is tired of Nabq and that is why he is seeing the bad side of it.

I will gladly take some photos of Nabq through my eyes in July and report back here with my findings.

Yes Sierra does have power cuts (as does the whole of Egypt - althought in the 20 or so weeks I have spent there, I have not experienced a power cut).

Yes they do turn of the water when doing works, yes it is annoying but it is life - hey just go jump in the pool!

Horus I seriously believe you have just had enough of the area and are looking at things negatively. I suspect you will feel the same in your playboy mansion in Hadaba in due course but of course you will never admit it!!

Prostitutes in Sharm El Sheikh - OMG NEVER ha ha ha! How new and exiting NOT!


----------



## pole_mistress

When I was in Sharm last July it was the time of the massive power outage, in that heat we had no air conditioning but hey it was only off for a couple of hours and the heat was bearable. I was also there over xmas and NY when they got hit by the storm. The roof of our hotel came in, there was a river running down through the lobby, hotel rooms were flooded as was soho square etc etc. I love the way the egyptians just get on with it. If it was to happen and has happened in the Uk there would be uproar and thousands of people moaning. This is one of the reasons for me wanting to move to Sharm as its laidback and the people are lovely.
As for the prostitutes, well ive seen them flashing what they've had for ther breakfast and naming their prices. Im sure we have seen them doing it too in the UK


samui13 said:


> Well I am going back to Nabq in July and will judge for myself.
> 
> Friends who have been visiting Nabq since it was a desert went three weeks ago and still loved Nabq. I guess its Horus that is tired of Nabq and that is why he is seeing the bad side of it.
> 
> I will gladly take some photos of Nabq through my eyes in July and report back here with my findings.
> 
> Yes Sierra does have power cuts (as does the whole of Egypt - althought in the 20 or so weeks I have spent there, I have not experienced a power cut).
> 
> Yes they do turn of the water when doing works, yes it is annoying but it is life - hey just go jump in the pool!
> 
> Horus I seriously believe you have just had enough of the area and are looking at things negatively. I suspect you will feel the same in your playboy mansion in Hadaba in due course but of course you will never admit it!!
> 
> Prostitutes in Sharm El Sheikh - OMG NEVER ha ha ha! How new and exiting NOT!


----------



## Horus

Believe me I will NEVER tire of my little nest, went out yesterday and sat in my garden that has proper soil, heard the crickets, it's very much like Corfu here and slightly cooler than Nabq (believe it or not) with a lovely cool breeze, I wake up to tropical plants stand outside and can see the sea and if I have the energy walk to Old Sharm, it's like paradise found, reminds me a bit of Kassiopi, also plenty of lizards and other creatures here

Nabq for some reason is VERY dry and VERY hot, it could be as it's at sea level but the topography changes. 

NO more brown water out of taps, no more surly staff, no more internet issues, no noise from Arab Sat with its tired shops and beaten sign that simply says Ja m i n Ce t as the lights are all burned out

I do not know what happened to it, it used to be an up and coming resort with a good feel good factor that showed pride and energy, now its like a failed project, a ghost town that says "we are dying and shut for business"

The only thing in it's favour are the amazing beaches and little secluded beach areas that you can find where nobody can bother you and if you are able to get in via Horizon Beach - Club Magic Life - which has some amazing walks

There is NO real infrastructure there for kids or teens, no schooling, just 3 "sports bar" style pubs where locals avoid 2 of them and they both have the usual cliques of frumpy 50 something ex pats with oh so 90's Marks and Spencer's kippers and curtains attitudes and faded clothing who sold the council house they bought for £7,000k and make out they have a cleaner where back in the UK they were rubbing the pennies the together, my only secret joy is to see the empty blocks of apartments they bought looking at each other wondering what the "new Egypt" will bring them, far from the new "Costa del Sol" its like the green zone of Iraq

If you have a young mind and are outspoken or eccentric you will find yourself an out cast and surrounded by grandparents who are clutching onto straws and living an illusion and exchange recipes but heck people find out for yourself


----------



## pole_mistress

Oh dear Horus, so are you saying that the ones who own property in Nabq are chavs 
I had a brief look round sierra a while ago and thought it looked ok but then again it was night time and dark. What was your landlord like as if (and at the minute its a big IF) I fancied going to stay in the resort before making a decision on where to buy I would like a clean, homely apartment where im not going to have to fork out money on anything unusual or get blamed for breakages etc that were already there on my arrival.
Any infor wil be greatly appreciated


Horus said:


> Believe me I will NEVER tire of my little nest, went out yesterday and sat in my garden that has proper soil, heard the crickets, it's very much like Corfu here and slightly cooler than Nabq (believe it or not) with a lovely cool breeze, I wake up to tropical plants stand outside and can see the sea and if I have the energy walk to Old Sharm, it's like paradise found, reminds me a bit of Kassiopi, also plenty of lizards and other creatures here
> 
> Nabq for some reason is VERY dry and VERY hot, it could be as it's at sea level but the topography changes.
> 
> NO more brown water out of taps, no more surly staff, no more internet issues, no noise from Arab Sat with its tired shops and beaten sign that simply says Ja m i n Ce t as the lights are all burned out
> 
> I do not know what happened to it, it used to be an up and coming resort with a good feel good factor that showed pride and energy, now its like a failed project, a ghost town that says "we are dying and shut for business"
> 
> The only thing in it's favour are the amazing beaches and little secluded beach areas that you can find where nobody can bother you and if you are able to get in via Horizon Beach - Club Magic Life - which has some amazing walks
> 
> There is NO real infrastructure there for kids or teens, no schooling, just 3 "sports bar" style pubs where locals avoid 2 of them and they both have the usual cliques of frumpy 50 something ex pats with oh so 90's Marks and Spencer's kippers and curtains attitudes and faded clothing who sold the council house they bought for £7,000k and make out they have a cleaner where back in the UK they were rubbing the pennies the together, my only secret joy is to see the empty blocks of apartments they bought looking at each other wondering what the "new Egypt" will bring them, far from the new "Costa del Sol" its like the green zone of Iraq
> 
> If you have a young mind and are outspoken or eccentric you will find yourself an out cast and surrounded by grandparents who are clutching onto straws and living an illusion and exchange recipes but heck people find out for yourself


----------



## pole_mistress

[QOh dear Horus, so are you saying that the ones who own property in Nabq are chavs 
I had a brief look round sierra a while ago and thought it looked ok but then again it was night time and dark. What was your landlord like as if (and at the minute its a big IF) I fancied going to stay in the resort before making a decision on where to buy I would like a clean, homely apartment where im not going to have to fork out money on anything unusual or get blamed for breakages etc that were already there on my arrival.
Any information will be greatly appreciated

QUOTE=Horus;534419]Believe me I will NEVER tire of my little nest, went out yesterday and sat in my garden that has proper soil, heard the crickets, it's very much like Corfu here and slightly cooler than Nabq (believe it or not) with a lovely cool breeze, I wake up to tropical plants stand outside and can see the sea and if I have the energy walk to Old Sharm, it's like paradise found, reminds me a bit of Kassiopi, also plenty of lizards and other creatures here

Nabq for some reason is VERY dry and VERY hot, it could be as it's at sea level but the topography changes. 

NO more brown water out of taps, no more surly staff, no more internet issues, no noise from Arab Sat with its tired shops and beaten sign that simply says Ja m i n Ce t as the lights are all burned out

I do not know what happened to it, it used to be an up and coming resort with a good feel good factor that showed pride and energy, now its like a failed project, a ghost town that says "we are dying and shut for business"

The only thing in it's favour are the amazing beaches and little secluded beach areas that you can find where nobody can bother you and if you are able to get in via Horizon Beach - Club Magic Life - which has some amazing walks

There is NO real infrastructure there for kids or teens, no schooling, just 3 "sports bar" style pubs where locals avoid 2 of them and they both have the usual cliques of frumpy 50 something ex pats with oh so 90's Marks and Spencer's kippers and curtains attitudes and faded clothing who sold the council house they bought for £7,000k and make out they have a cleaner where back in the UK they were rubbing the pennies the together, my only secret joy is to see the empty blocks of apartments they bought looking at each other wondering what the "new Egypt" will bring them, far from the new "Costa del Sol" its like the green zone of Iraq

If you have a young mind and are outspoken or eccentric you will find yourself an out cast and surrounded by grandparents who are clutching onto straws and living an illusion and exchange recipes but heck people find out for yourself[/QUOTE]


----------



## MaidenScotland

samui13 said:


> Well I am going back to Nabq in July and will judge for myself.
> 
> Friends who have been visiting Nabq since it was a desert went three weeks ago and still loved Nabq. I guess its Horus that is tired of Nabq and that is why he is seeing the bad side of it.
> 
> I will gladly take some photos of Nabq through my eyes in July and report back here with my findings.
> 
> Yes Sierra does have power cuts (as does the whole of Egypt - althought in the 20 or so weeks I have spent there, I have not experienced a power cut).
> 
> Yes they do turn of the water when doing works, yes it is annoying but it is life - hey just go jump in the pool!
> 
> Horus I seriously believe you have just had enough of the area and are looking at things negatively. I suspect you will feel the same in your playboy mansion in Hadaba in due course but of course you will never admit it!!
> 
> Prostitutes in Sharm El Sheikh - OMG NEVER ha ha ha! How new and exiting NOT!




As a foreigner we have to pay expat prices which on the whole we don´t mind however we would like expat service for the price we have to pay.. that is why we moan


----------



## JonnyW

I live with my family in Nabq - in sharm residence - and prefer this part of sharm to any other. Easy to shop, park and a lot less traffic noise etc. It's also 5 degrees cooler in summer than the rest of sharm.
I would advise that you rent an apartment and a car and take time to look around and make up your own mind.


----------



## pole_mistress

Hi Jonny
Im trying to book a flight at the minute to head out next week. I'll probably stay in a hotel and hire a driver.
Thanks for the info


----------



## samui13

"As a foreigner we have to pay expat prices which on the whole we don´t mind however we would like expat service for the price we have to pay.. that is why we moan"

Hi, I do understand some of the moans and groans. When I purchased on Sierra I certainly did not pay English prices our flat was what I would consider very cheap compared to English standards. I recently got talking to an Egyptian in the resort who paid nearly half the price we paid but I actually do not mind that. Its his country, I am chosing to spend time in it. How often in the UK do we moan that foreigners come into our country and get given everything on a plate.

I purchased in Egypt because I love the place and I love diving. Yes taxi drivers seriously get my goat when trying to rip me off, but living on a building (which I purchased off plan) for a quarter of the price of a flat in the UK, I understand there may be issues with power cuts, water going off - at the time it is infuriating and very frustrating but then I take a step back and think "what would I get in the UK for the same money" - probably a very very nice timber log cabin to use as a shed at the bottom of the garden.

I know we need to put things into perspective and no-one likes getting ripped off, but Horus chose to rent long term on a building site - it was a building site when he took out the lease so I am surprised he was naive enough to think it was going to be a fully fledged resort over night. I just personally feel his complaints about Sierra are slightly unjustified. Dont get me wrong, there are things at Sierra that drive me absolutely crazy, and then I listen to stories of my friends over at the 5* amwaj resort and from Sharm Bride and from Sharm Residence, and from Naama Bay and they have the same issues and we all laugh about it.

To be fair, I havent lived there, so cannot comment on long term but just dont feel the rant at the whole of nabq is justified. 

Each to their own, I suppose we cant all like the same place otherwise we would all live in the same spot 

I dont think there is a need to comment on the type of person who has purchased out there either. I am a 34 year old female who has purchased for us to enjoy the diving out there. Not everyone is a 50something straight out of a council estate thanks Horus!


----------



## marenostrum

Horus said:


> If you have a young mind and are outspoken or eccentric you will find yourself an out cast


I would not last three minutes in that place.

Do people there not have a sense of humour?


----------



## samui13

PS. Whats wrong with 50something people who may have originally live in a council house!! you sure do stereotype people. I am beginning to seriously think you are just on here as a wind up - is it true and have I fallen for it hook line and sinker lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

samui13 said:


> PS. Whats wrong with 50something people who may have originally live in a council house!! you sure do stereotype people. I am beginning to seriously think you are just on here as a wind up - is it true and have I fallen for it hook line and sinker lol


Hours has an opinion on everyone who he suspects is not in his social class whatever that may be or should I say what perceives it to be, this comes from a man who put an almost indecent photo of himself on the forum and then the so classy photo of all the cash he had laying on a bed.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> I would not last three minutes in that place.
> 
> Do people there not have a sense of humour?


I suspect it is attitude that's the problem


----------



## pole_mistress

each to their own and as long as me and mine are left alone im ok 


MaidenScotland said:


> I suspect it is attitude that's the problem


----------



## Sam

Oldbird said:


> My husband and I are moving to Sharm Bride on 1st July (although coming out on 24th). We visited Sierra as it was recommended by a friend but what a disappointment. Outside of resort not bad but the rest of it was like a building site. We understand the part completed hotel at the front has been sold 3 times so wonder if the owners are in some financial difficulties. There are also always problems with power and water supplies from what i've been told. Sharm Residence very nice but like a previous poster has said a bit away from it all.


Hi Oldbird (I feel a bit rude calling you that :confused2: ),

Whoever has told you that the Sierra's hotel has been sold three times has, unfortunately, misinformed you, since the hotel is not actually for sale. It is available for rent. I can also confirm that the owners do not face financial difficulties.

But, anyway this information is pretty irrelevant since you are moving to Sharm Bride, but just letting you know.

Good luck with the move


----------



## Sam

samui13 said:


> Well I am going back to Nabq in July and will judge for myself.
> 
> Friends who have been visiting Nabq since it was a desert went three weeks ago and still loved Nabq. I guess its Horus that is tired of Nabq and that is why he is seeing the bad side of it.
> 
> I will gladly take some photos of Nabq through my eyes in July and report back here with my findings.
> 
> Yes Sierra does have power cuts (as does the whole of Egypt - althought in the 20 or so weeks I have spent there, I have not experienced a power cut).
> 
> Yes they do turn of the water when doing works, yes it is annoying but it is life - hey just go jump in the pool!
> 
> Horus I seriously believe you have just had enough of the area and are looking at things negatively. I suspect you will feel the same in your playboy mansion in Hadaba in due course but of course you will never admit it!!
> 
> Prostitutes in Sharm El Sheikh - OMG NEVER ha ha ha! How new and exiting NOT!



I look forward to your photos. If I had the time, I would love to show people why I chose to live here, and I've spent a lot of time around Sharm!!!

And in my time of living in Sierra, I've experienced two power outages. One was the storm last December, the other was the storm the previous January. Each time the whole city did not have power. I've had water outages, can't say it disrupted my life as they tend to be during times when most people are out (i.e. not in the mornings or evening when people shower or need the water most).

Anyway, I don't really need to convince anyone that Nabq is a lovely place, coz those that come here and love it will know for themselves, and such characters as Horus are better off not coming to Nabq.


----------



## Oldbird

Sam said:


> Hi Oldbird (I feel a bit rude calling you that :confused2: ),
> 
> Whoever has told you that the Sierra's hotel has been sold three times has, unfortunately, misinformed you, since the hotel is not actually for sale. It is available for rent. I can also confirm that the owners do not face financial difficulties.
> 
> But, anyway this information is pretty irrelevant since you are moving to Sharm Bride, but just letting you know.
> 
> Good luck with the move


Thanks Sam - only used that name as some posters seem to have a thing about 50+ people and i'm fast approaching this age lol
Was given this info by a 'property agent' . I just thought that if this infor was true then maybe financial problems were the reasoning behind it - oops thought wrong, sorry - 1st lesson learnt dont even trust an English agent lol.

On a seperate note - want to thank you Sam (and all the other posters) for all the great info on this site - keep up the good work!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Oldbird said:


> Thanks Sam - only used that name as some posters seem to have a thing about 50+ people and i'm fast approaching this age lol
> Was given this info by a 'property agent' . I just thought that if this infor was true then maybe financial problems were the reasoning behind it - oops thought wrong, sorry - 1st lesson learnt dont even trust an English agent lol.
> 
> On a seperate note - want to thank you Sam (and all the other posters) for all the great info on this site - keep up the good work!!




Don't give a second thought to the other poster... I am well into my 50 s, born into a council slum indeed it would be classed as not fit for human habitation but I bet I have more class than the original poster.


----------



## Horus

Sam said:


> such characters as Horus are better off not coming to Nabq.


Don't worry I certainly won't I am very happy where I am now set far away from the brazen sun burned red bulbous nosed heathens who are now descending on Nabq, clutching the obligatory scroll of papyrus and sitting outside Mc Donalds.

I am quite content sitting in quiet solitude next to my giant shovel in my private garden surrounded by bouganvillia with the smell of jasmine and lemon blossom wafting through the air, listening to the crickets and wiping the icy dew from my tall glass of freshly squeezed mango juice


----------



## pole_mistress

oh yummm mango juice, just a pity we cant get decent stuff here, as for McD's id rather starve!!!!!! Give me a big plate of falafel and im happy 


Horus said:


> Don't worry I certainly won't I am very happy where I am now set far away from the brazen sun burned red bulbous nosed heathens who are now descending on Nabq, clutching the obligatory scroll of papyrus and sitting outside Mc Donalds.
> 
> I am quite content sitting in quiet solitude next to my giant shovel in my private garden surrounded by bouganvillia with the smell of jasmine and lemon blossom wafting through the air, listening to the crickets and wiping the icy dew from my tall glass of freshly squeezed mango juice


----------



## tu_pac

i have many friends with problems for the off plan thing...real prices is really low now ....
in rent or buying and the english agent ,english people look after at least take between 10000 to 30000 uk pound or else how they can pay for the rent of the shops around all of sharm el sheikh ...my advise if you'll buy rent first at the same place and contact one of tow owners or the construction company then you have no agent between...now you can get a good flat in compund in middel of sharm with 12 swimming pools and 24 hour service for 35000 uk pound the same with agent will 75000 and after discount will be 65000.....
hope i add something new ...and you are welcome for any info ;-)


----------



## JLW63

Horus said:


> I am quite content sitting in quiet solitude next to my giant shovel in my private garden surrounded by bouganvillia with the smell of jasmine and lemon blossom wafting through the air, listening to the crickets and wiping the icy dew from my tall glass of freshly squeezed mango juice


Maybe your 'sitting in quiet solitude' has something to do with your rude and self-centered attitude ... and possibly that nobody wants to be with you.


----------



## hurghadapat

JLW63 said:


> Maybe your 'sitting in quiet solitude' has something to do with your rude and self-centered attitude ... and possibly that nobody wants to be with you.


Love it....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ahmed aly

i suggest sunny lakes its fantastic place .
and sharm bride and sierra is good too .


----------

